# Another found dog



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Recently I posted a post about a little dog I had found. The story had a lovely happy ending thanks to the folks on here. So here we go again!! My daughter has found a beautiful red boxer dog. She was so thin and my daughter eventually found someone who had been trying to look after her as she had rescued her from a lady who had left the dog in a flat for about 5 weeks with very little to eat or drink - hence the weight loss. My daughter has been trying to look after her for a week or so but cannot carry on doing so as she is at work fulltime. So I was wondering if anyone could give her a home or knows a good home she could go to? The vet says she is between 2-5 years old and apart from her weight - about 8kgs under - is in good shape. Her name is Molly and she is lovely - great around kids and other dogs. Appears to be a pedigree but does not have any papers to verify this. The local boxer rescue will not take her and the dog warden will take her 25 miles away and charge to rehome her ( not a problem but we can't bear the thought of her being stuck in a kennel with no mum and dad )There is no way we can keep her although we would love to it isn't possible - we are both out working too. So - I know its a shot in the dark but can anyone help? Thanks - Marie


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
This idea is fraught with danger,but. If all else fails,put her in the Ad-Mag, i know,people breeding with her etc,but if you can really vet them,if they are local do a home visit,you may strike lucky.
We applied to rescue from a rescue site,"Useless article",( unfortunatly we were accepted after...),as time passed,no one came for the home inspection,so we rang Portsmouth,(An easy day run from Derby and back for a Gearjammer :lol: ),to be told that they could not get a home visitor to vet us. Jennifer wanted U-Art.,so armed with photos of two previous B/collies,showing them out on hikes at all points of the compass,reclining at home and in the van in the lap of luxury,off we go.
When i saw her,i wanted her at ANY cost,the advert said,"Kinder man needed",i had "Kind" in Spades! The photos were looked at,( So was i in my overalls  ) But when the £134,changed hands,we had won.
So do try the Ad-Mag,but as a last resort.
Ted.
PS. Could you run a double advert along these lines.
Boxer AND! B/Collie..... For rehoming? Don't tell Jennifer :wink:


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for that - but what is Ad-mag? I would like her to be re-homed locally but if that is not possible I would still like to make sure she is safe and with someone who would give her all the love I am sure she would return a 1000 fold. - Marie.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Georgiemac.
The "Ad-Mag" i am on about is a local paper advertising allsorts,its local to our/your area maybe?
Ours is a weekly one,it costs about60p-£1? and lists all sorts of services (Bubbles Spa :roll: ) for businesses,services,wanteds and for sale,all those i have read have Pets sections. This means that most readers will live local to you or in your catchment area so a home visit may be easy.
In my haste to reply,i have not seen your nearest town shown,however if it is on your avtar,i will try and check if there is a publication in your area. OR!!!!? Some other kind poster,closer to you with local knowlrdge may step in and help. Fingers crossed for another happy ending...YES!!!!
Sassies Dad.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks again - my daughter is trying her best to rehome her so I will keep you up-to-date - Marie


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

These 2 would love a lady friend but I'm not sure my daughter could look after 3 of them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Marie

What is it with you and your family and lost dogs 8O?

I hope it works out OK for Molly, it probably will

Aldra


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Stanner said:


> These 2 would love a lady friend but I'm not sure my daughter could look after 3 of them.


 Oh my goodness they are lovely - are you sure they wouldnt like a girlfriend?!!


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> Marie
> 
> What is it with you and your family and lost dogs 8O?
> 
> ...


Goodness knows - I think there is a conspiracy in the doggy world - we must be soft touches!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

georgiemac said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > These 2 would love a lady friend but I'm not sure my daughter could look after 3 of them.
> ...


The brindle especially would just luuuurrrrve a girlfriend, but I don't think my daughter could cope with all 3 boxers and 2 daughters under 3.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi G.
How is the dog rehome going,one more to try this end.
Ted.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Well a bit of news - some prospective parents are taking her out for a walk this afternoon dont know yet how its going but will keep you informed - thanks - Marie


----------



## scaley (Aug 17, 2008)

*Another lost dog*

I would be willing to look after the dog but unfortunately I live in Cornwall, am in bed with flu and already have a husband and motorhome to look after. Good luck though! :lol:


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Another lost dog*



scaley said:


> I would be willing to look after the dog but unfortunately I live in Cornwall, am in bed with flu and already have a husband and motorhome to look after. Good luck though! :lol:


    Haha who's looking after who?


----------



## scaley (Aug 17, 2008)

He's looking after me and the motorhome I am looking after the bedroom and making useless phone calls in between lem sips (or slim fasts ) hope the dog is well!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Why wouldn't Boxer Rescue take her? I thought that was what they did! I know they cannot always place them straight away but surely they could offer some sort of help?
I know the local dogs' home (Dogs Trust) good though they are, always say they are full and put pressure on the caller to sort the problem out themselves. I think it is to stop people just handing in dogs on a whim.
If you get stuck you could try Boxer Rescue again and put more pressure on them.


----------



## silverdreamers (Nov 22, 2006)

*lost boxer dog.;*

We have boxers for many years, but have had to down size to a French Bull Dog. We got him from a rescue site Many Tears, who are based in Camarthan, but foster all over the country and really have the dogs wellfare at heart, might be worth a try. 
regards


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

:roll: Apparently boxer rescue say they cant take her due to legal problems because she hasnt been signed over by the original owner - who appears to be a local drug addict who kept the poor thing in a flat for 5 weeks without much food or water - she doesnt want her but is not around now to sign her over- The law seems to be an ass in this case. Prospective new parents took her out today and it went well so they are going to make a decision by Saturday - I am glad they are taking time to consider the implications - so hopefully it will be another happy ending. In future when I go out in the car I will be wearing a blindfold!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fingers crossed that they won't be able to resist her.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

it makes me so mad to hear of your plight to get new home . my neighbours had to have there dog put to sleep last year, he was only young but had health problems , they were heart broken. they have now decided they would like to get a rescue dog but because they live in a ground floor appt they have been turned down ?? they live right on the cliffs at heysham with the beach 1 min away there is a garden ,and they are in a quiet road . they are both fit and well middle 50s and love long walks, the dog would not be left on its own as they can take dog to work as they own their own garage . it dosnt seem fair. 

june


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

tomnjune said:


> they have been turned down ?? they live right on the cliffs at heysham with the beach 1 min away there is a garden ,and they are in a quiet road . they are both fit and well middle 50s and love long walks, the dog would not be left on its own as they can take dog to work as they own their own garage . it dosnt seem fair.


Was it the RSPCA? We were turned down some years ago as there would be no one at home for 3 hours one morning a week :roll: 
What do they think happens when people go shopping? I've never seen a dog in Tesco's yet.

I explained we had had dogs previously who each lived to a ripe old age, but they wouldnt budge.

makes you wonder if they actually want to rehome. I know there has to be safeguards but a little common sense goes a long way. Oh, silly me, I forgot, common sense has been dispensed with

I wrote them a really ripe letter, didnt get me anywhere, but I felt better.

We eventually got a dog from another rescue centre and we had him from 5months until he died at 16

We now have our 3rd rescue (avatar) chewed everything in sight, but she has been forgiven :lol:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Tomnjune I would try other rescues if I were you. 
I have experience of how the Dogs Trust handle applicants and they give great weight to people who register with them and come to the centre regularly to look at the dogs. The more often you go the more brownie points you get. I'm not saying that they will let you have a dog but that is the best way to go about it.
They also like people to take their advice about the suitability of certain dogs. 
Another, independent, rescue centre just goes on gut instinct. If they like you then you are accepted.

To be fair to Dogs Trust (and RSPCA) they do get an awful lot of dogs returned because owners make the wrong choices.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Great news once again folks - Molly has a new home with the couple who took her out the other day. They obviousy carefully considered the future and chose to take her - isn't that great - Now I promise no more lost/found animals from me (I think) Thank you all for your concerns. PS Double page article in the Mail this week - all about people not been able to adopt dogs easliy or not at all. Its such a shame. Marie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

That's brilliant news!

I only read this last night and threw hubby into panic when I said a red boxer girl needs a home...

I lost my first boxer boy in October 10 and I still have one boxer girl who is 12.

If I were to have another I would like a red girl, so I was very tempted, although now would not be the right time as my girl is old and not very friendly!!!

Therefore, I am very relieved that she has found a home and I don't need to go through any more torment!!

Thanks for keeping us updated.

Lorna


----------

